# Verläufe unsauber!



## Scheiba (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen! 
Wie der Titel schon sagt, habe ich ein Problem mit den Farverläufen. Nach der Neuinstallation von meinem Photoshop (CS) werden die Farbverläufe ziemlich unsauber. Wenn ich zum Beispiel einen Verlauf von Weis nach Zwarz erstelle, sehe ich eine Sehr deutliche kante zwischen den einzelnen Farbtönen, es ist also nicht mehr so schön verwischt wie es sonst der Fall war. Kann das an irgenwelchen Einstellungen liegen? 

Bin noch nicht besonders Fit was Photoshop betrifft, und hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann.

Gruß und Dank im Voraus!


----------



## der_Jan (22. Juni 2005)

Hat dein Bildschirm die nötige Bit Tiefe?


----------



## Scheiba (22. Juni 2005)

Wie gesagt, vor der neuinstall. war alles ok!


----------



## schutzgeist (22. Juni 2005)

Hast du vielleicht nen neuen Monitor?   
Oder am alten noch was verstellt? 
Lad vielleicht mal einen Ausschnitt des Verlaufes hoch...


----------



## regurge (22. Juni 2005)

Mir fällt da spontan ein:

 Modus = nicht auf Normal, oder Verlaufswinkel?


----------



## testarrow (22. Juni 2005)

vll arbeitest du nicht im RGB Modus. guck ma ob da die Einstellungen stimmen.

greetz


----------



## Scheiba (22. Juni 2005)

Ja ich arbeite im RGB modus. Welchen sollte ich denn bessser nutzen, oder wie sollten die einstellungen aussehen? 
Wie gesagt, bin nicht so fit bei Photoshop.
Monitor ist nicht neu und auch nicht verstellt. Bei meinen Kollegen sehen die Bilder auch so aus.

Gruß und Dank!


----------



## jjd (23. Juni 2005)

Vielleicht hast du den Hacken im Dither feld vergessen.


----------



## C4T (23. Juni 2005)

Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es noch. Und zwar ist deine Ansicht vielleicht nicht auf 100% eingestellt. Wenn du dein Projekt jetzt z.B. auf 86% anschaust, wirst du solche Verzerrungen und ähnliches finden. Stellst du es wieder auf 100% sieht es allerdings wieder normal aus.
Maybe lag es daran.


----------



## testarrow (23. Juni 2005)

Scheiba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja ich arbeite im RGB modus. Welchen sollte ich denn bessser nutzen, oder wie sollten die einstellungen aussehen?



Hmm. Du solltest schon im RGB Modus bleiben, ausser du machst Sachen für Printmedien. Dann sollte man im CMYK Modus arbeiten.

greetz


----------



## AKrebs70 (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Tritt das Problem den nur bei PhotoShop auf oder ist es bei anderen Programmen auch?

Gruß Axel


----------



## Scheiba (24. Juni 2005)

Es ist nur bei Photoshop. Ältere jpg die ich früher mal mit Photoshop gemacht habe sehen auch vernünftig aus. 

Nochmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.


----------

